# My Car's back on the road



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Finally!

Still running in the new engine.
Some more body bits to go on.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great news Vince, you remembered how to drive her then?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

those pics dont do your rims justice  cant wait to see it @ boxhill :smokin: 

Lex


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Very Nice.... Really hope my car is ready for this weekend ... fingers crossed.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking good Vince! It's about time you got her back! What other body bits will you be changing?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

superb Vince :smokin:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks guys.  

Peter 
It was a rather long time, but managed OK on the way back home!  
Unfortunately, have scuffed one of the 19s already!  

Dino
Just some Do Luck skirts and some rears which I'm still looking for....


Will put some more pics once its had a good wash.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mmmmmmm carbon everywhere! When's it being dyno'ed again?


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Weka,

Looks fantastic!  Some lad give me a website address... talk audio or something showing me the pictures. I thought it was your car by looking at the pictures, but wasn't sure. 

Looking good.  

-Elliot


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice mate, bet your chuffed


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Howsie said:


> Mmmmmmm carbon everywhere! When's it being dyno'ed again?



Sean, it made 386hp (wheel) at 0.8 bar before I got it back.


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Long time coming but glad you got her back m8  

Alex:: Don't worry u will


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

Hey Vince...

Glad to see you have her back mate , I'm still waiting........


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Paul!! Long time now see mate!!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Rims*

Looks good m8
Are the rims 19's, what make and size are the tyres

Cheers Neil


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking amazing mate.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Vince, Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paul.............I dont believe my eyes   I knew you couldnt resist.

Regards

Gerry


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

DCD said:


> Paul!! Long time now see mate!!


I was just going to say that.  

What's wrong with your R34 Paul?

-Elliot


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

yo vince what s up pics looking good, 
btw this is Ali (Mayur, stevens mate (PUN)


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Paul.GTR34 said:


> Hey Vince...
> 
> Glad to see you have her back mate , I'm still waiting........


Long time no see you on the forum Paul!

Thought your's was all sorted?


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

RB2633 said:


> yo vince what s up pics looking good,
> btw this is Ali (Mayur, stevens mate (PUN)


How you doing? When you out with us next?
Got your car running yet?


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

Vince...

No matey..Still not sorted !!  

DCD,,

Hello Dino . I have been surfin the ole site once in a while , but since my car has been off the road , I sort of lost the taste of it if you know what I mean ...

R34_GT-t

Hey Elliot..

How are you ? Any more nice Skyline models for sale ?


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Paul.GTR34 said:


> Vince...
> 
> No matey..Still not sorted !!



Bloody hell! I thought you got it back last year?? I still remember G Force in August 2002.....


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Didn't see your signature!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Paul...let me get this right!!! You have been waiting for your car for 3 (!!) years??   What happened to it? Was it completely wrecked? Even if it was 3 years sounds like a joke??????


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

3 yrs  
Wow Paul - what happened ?
Your car was one of the sweetest looking on here


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I remember G-force well  Pauil was at TOTB in 2003. Have not seen him since. Welcome back Paul......maybe in your car soon....gary


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Weka - car is looking superb mate ... look forward to seeing it in the flesh.

Paul - nice to see you post on here again mate ... it's been a long time ! How the hell have yoiu managed to go 3 years without your car ?!?!?!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Paul.GTR34 said:


> Vince...
> 
> No matey..Still not sorted !!
> 
> ...


What happened to your car???


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice mate love the carbon


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top effort, Vince. Looking forward to what's next on the menu. 

Cya O!


----------

